# Wherefor art thou Floyd?



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

Okay, so after the big to-do about Landis getting released from his OUCH contract, one would have assumed that there'd be a follow up announcement regarding his 2010 team. Shack was mentioned, but they're already in team camp mode sans Floyd. Rumors? Innuendo? Blatant lies? Anything?

Bigfoot


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Big-foot said:


> Okay, so after the big to-do about Landis getting released from his OUCH contract, one would have assumed that there'd be a follow up announcement regarding his 2010 team. Shack was mentioned, but they're already in team camp mode sans Floyd. Rumors? Innuendo? Blatant lies? Anything?
> 
> Bigfoot


Rumors say Radioshack


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Wherefore means why not where. Which is wherefore the movie is called O Brother Where Art Thou and not O Brother Wherefore Art Thou.


----------



## HIMEHEEM (Sep 25, 2009)

Its Ok bigfoot, Shakespeare messed that up too


----------



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

pretender said:


> Wherefore means why not where. Which is wherefore the movie is called O Brother Where Art Thou and not O Brother Wherefore Art Thou.


Boy, that Juliette sure done did talkded funny!


----------



## HIMEHEEM (Sep 25, 2009)

I never noticed this before.....
Do you suppose the asymmetric design of Floyd's ears made him faster?
Thoughts?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

HIMEHEEM said:


> Do you suppose the asymmetric design of Floyd's ears made him faster?


Probably only on the track.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

HIMEHEEM said:


> Its Ok bigfoot, Shakespeare messed that up too


No he didn't. Juliet isn't hunting for Romeo, she's bemoaning the fact that he is a Montague.


----------



## HIMEHEEM (Sep 25, 2009)

pretender said:


> No he didn't. Juliet isn't hunting for Romeo, she's bemoaning the fact that he is a Montague.


Maybe Bigfoot is bemoaning Floyd being Floyd and you are incorrect in your interpretation of his post.
Due to the photoshop talents displayed here, I will have to side with Bigfoot.

Thank you however for your highly informed perspective.

P.S. I've always had a thing for bemoaners.(maybe thats not right either)


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

If Bigfoot is bemoaning (correct word) Floyd being Floyd, then the sentence is grammatically correct. In spite of Bigfoot's impressive photoshop talent (which actually did make me laugh out loud), we need to take a second and look at what our context clues in the post are telling us. These context clues (combined with the misspelling of the word "wherefore") cause me to suspect a malapropism. 

I'm siding with pretender.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Oh brother....

[P.S. Let's not get into "O" vs "Oh".]


----------



## 180 (Jan 10, 2009)

pretender said:


> No he didn't. Juliet isn't hunting for Romeo, she's bemoaning the fact that he is a Montague.


...and rides a bike. I mean a horse.


----------



## HIMEHEEM (Sep 25, 2009)

thechriswebb said:


> If Bigfoot is bemoaning (correct word) Floyd being Floyd, then the sentence is grammatically correct. In spite of Bigfoot's impressive photoshop talent (which actually did make me laugh out loud), we need to take a second and look at what our context clues in the post are telling us. These context clues (combined with the misspelling of the word "wherefore") cause me to suspect a malapropism.
> 
> I'm siding with pretender.


I guess we'll have to wait to hear it from bigfoot and what his true intentions were. Spelling aside, I say she was looking for Romeo

Now back to the ears...


----------



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

*Zounds!*

Is this the Lounge or sumpin'?

Anyway, anyone hear any rumblings about Floydster's 2010 intentions? Team 7-Eleven? System-U? Back to mountain bikes? Unicycle? Waiting tables at Outback?

What a piece of work is a man, how noble in reason, how
infinite in faculties, in form and moving how express and
admirable, in action how like an angel, in apprehension how like
a god! the beauty of the world, the paragon of animals—and yet,
to me, what is this quintessence of dust? Man delights not me—
nor woman neither, though by your smiling you seem to say so.


----------



## HIMEHEEM (Sep 25, 2009)

Is that what we were talking about?
I heard Rock Racing.

It's either that or the Outback.


----------



## tommyrhodes (Aug 19, 2009)

I read an article in one of the mags featuring Floyd. He kind of sounded like he was not interested in the shack because he did not want to take racing as serious as LA and JB tend to.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

+1 on Rock Racing - that was the rumor a month or so ago.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

pdh777 said:


> +1 on Rock Racing - that was the rumor a month or so ago.


The thing that dosn't make sense about him going to Rock is the money - He had good money at Ouch and the person paying the bills there will not have anything to do with Rock, from what I have heard. So I just don't see how hes going to move to Rock when Ball has been shown to just not be reliable about paying riders.


----------



## sbsbiker (Mar 29, 2008)

He'll take a year or two off, then get into MTB racing and keep The Outback job to pay the bills. Like most washed out pros, he'll grab at masters glory on the drit before fading away totally.


----------



## farm (Jul 10, 2008)

Leave Andy Hampsten alone! That is like sacrilege, or something!


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

pretender said:


> Wherefore means why not where. Which is wherefore the movie is called O Brother Where Art Thou and not O Brother Wherefore Art Thou.


wow that takes a grammer nazi to a whole other universe, hate that.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

muscleendurance said:


> wow that takes a grammer nazi to a whole other universe, hate that.


There's no E in grammar.


----------



## HIMEHEEM (Sep 25, 2009)

pretender said:


> There's no E in grammar.


Kinda makes you sorry you said anything doesn't it ME?

At least he isn't hitting you for punctuation, be thankful.


----------



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

*Actually...*



farm said:


> Leave Andy Hampsten alone! That is like sacrilege, or something!


The 7-Eleven Photo-Shop job is Kiefel.


----------



## farm (Jul 10, 2008)

Well.... OK, that's a little better.

Not good. But not as bad. But Kiefel is also a good guy in my book.


----------



## untoothedyouth (Jul 9, 2009)

Big-foot said:


> Bigfoot


Freakin awesome photo shop. Kind of scared me for a minute there!


----------



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

*Hmm, Rock Racing?*

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/landis-on-verge-of-signing-for-rock-racing

But then again the article states that this news "cites sources close to team owner Michael Ball." Based on past experience, Ball's word and a couple of Euros will buy you a bad cup of coffee.


----------



## Mr. Scary (Dec 7, 2005)

Rumors flying that he and Zirbel were seen discussing something over a few beers... And Hamilton texted Floyd while they were at the bar. I don't know how this stuff gets started though.


----------



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

*Wasn't it....*



Mr. Scary said:


> Rumors flying that he and Zirbel were seen discussing something over a few beers... And Hamilton texted Floyd while they were at the bar. I don't know how this stuff gets started though.



...beer and Jack Daniels?


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

* moved to the doping forums *


----------



## boostedcvc (Apr 11, 2007)

Floyd's Twitter post from last night:
"Planning something for 2010 that will change the cycling world forever!"


----------



## HIMEHEEM (Sep 25, 2009)

I heard he was inventing the electric bike


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

I hear he's going to be running cycle tours around San Diego.


----------



## benk10 (Jan 11, 2009)

boostedcvc said:


> Floyd's Twitter post from last night:
> "Planning something for 2010 that will change the cycling world forever!"


Landis has a twitter account? That doesn't sound like something he'd do...too much like Lance.


----------



## Zipp0 (Aug 19, 2008)

boostedcvc said:


> Floyd's Twitter post from last night:
> "Planning something for 2010 that will change the cycling world forever!"


What's he gonna do, present irrefutable evidence of systemic doping at US Postal/Disco?

Other than that, how's Floyd going to change the cycling world?


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Floyd will Fade. He's just not really all that good when not...... (don't move this to doping!!)....... enhanced!


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

cyclesport45 said:


> Floyd will Fade. He's just not really all that good when not...... (don't move this to doping!!)....... enhanced!


Now you done it.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Seriously... what else could he do to change cycling in 2010?


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

It's truly sad that every Floyd thread gets moved here even when the main topic isn't about doping. Yes the guy was punished, but he's "raced" an entire year without a doping accusation. I think it's time to move on and let Floyd back in the sandbox now.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

coop said:


> It's truly sad that every Floyd thread gets moved here even when the main topic isn't about doping. Yes the guy was punished, but he's "raced" an entire year without a doping accusation. I think it's time to move on and let Floyd back in the sandbox now.


 Why? He cheats. He should have been banned for life.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Gnarly 928 said:


> Why? He cheats. He should have been banned for life.


 I guess you don't believe in forgiveness or second chances. 

I'm sure you've never made a mistake before either. And I'm sure others haven't forgiven those mistakes.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Sorry, boys and girls. I was just commenting on the OP subject.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

coop said:


> It's truly sad that every Floyd thread gets moved here even when the main topic isn't about doping. Yes the guy was punished, but he's "raced" an entire year without a doping accusation. I think it's time to move on and let Floyd back in the sandbox now.


If you've seen the performance of Floyd in 2009, why would you sign him on a large team?


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

den bakker said:


> If you've seen the performance of Floyd in 2009, why would you sign him on a large team?



Well, he made the argument that he didn't receive the opportunity to compete in the types of races that he excels at. Maybe there's some evidence that he's "still got it" that we are unaware of. It seems unlikely, but I suppose it is possible.


----------



## Zipp0 (Aug 19, 2008)

I hope Floyd does get a second chance, just as many, many other have.

And I think it's funny how the online forums all cover their ears and yell "La la la la la!!! I can't hear you!" at the mere mention of doping. I know it can get tiring, but it is part of the sport, like it or not. Sending it off to a "free speech zone" )doping forum) doesn't really help.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

robdamanii said:


> I guess you don't believe in forgiveness or second chances.
> 
> I'm sure you've never made a mistake before either. And I'm sure others haven't forgiven those mistakes.


 Well, maybe a bit harsh. 

But I don't think Floyd took those drugs 'by mistake'. He cheated everyone he raced against and everyone who watched him..."on purpose"...Should he get a second chance to do that? He knowingly said "F___You! I'll cheat ...." and that is pretty harsh, too..

A lifetime ban from competition to the next dozen or two cheaters who are blatant and unmistakably caught with the dope in their bloodstream...that would go far to stopping this 'wink-wink...ya caught me...one year ban?' mentality that seems to be pretty normal right now. Get serious about it.


----------



## Bry03cobra (Oct 31, 2006)

Gnarly 928 said:


> Well, maybe a bit harsh.
> 
> But I don't think Floyd took those drugs 'by mistake'. He cheated everyone he raced against and everyone who watched him..."on purpose"...Should he get a second chance to do that? He knowingly said "F___You! I'll cheat ...." and that is pretty harsh, too..
> 
> A lifetime ban from competition to the next dozen or two cheaters who are blatant and unmistakably caught with the dope in their bloodstream...that would go far to stopping this 'wink-wink...ya caught me...one year ban?' mentality that seems to be pretty normal right now. Get serious about it.


Who did Floyd cheat??

Oscar???

his former teamate also has some smoke around him......
On January 18, 2007, French newspaper Le Monde reported that Pereiro also tested positive during the 2006 Tour de France. It is alleged that salbutamol was found in two urine samples, produced after stages 14 (Montélimar - Gap, in which Pereiro finished 26th) and 16 (Bourg-d'Oisans - La Toussuire, 3rd place). In the latter stage, Pereiro retook the yellow jersey from Landis.
Salbutamol is commonly used to treat asthma symptoms, and is allowed to be used in cycle racing if the cyclist can provide a medical prescription for the substance. It is alleged that the International Cycling Union gave Pereiro retroactive permission to use the substance on medical grounds after the positive tests. The French anti-doping agency questions the veracity of the medical grounds. It demanded that Pereiro verify the grounds for the use of salbutamol within a week.
On January 25, 2007, France's anti-doping agency dropped its investigation, saying Pereiro provided sufficient justification for use of the asthma medication.

Kloden??
Andreas Klöden used the Freiburg University Clinic for an illegal blood transfusion during the 2006 Tour de France.

Floyd is no Dirtier than 90% of the peloton.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

thechriswebb said:


> Well, he made the argument that he didn't receive the opportunity to compete in the types of races that he excels at. Maybe there's some evidence that he's "still got it" that we are unaware of. It seems unlikely, but I suppose it is possible.


He was facing the best in the world in Tour of California. Wasn't much of a factor. This is precisely the type of race he should excel at.


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

den bakker said:


> If you've seen the performance of Floyd in 2009, why would you sign him on a large team?



Never mentioned anything about him getting a chance on a large team, just getting a chance on these boards in the pro cycling section rather than automatically getting thrown into the doping forum.

The guy served the appropriate punishment that governed cycling during the time of his infraction. If people want a lifetime ban, start with the next guy that gets caught. It's time to stop chasing the ghosts of the past, and catch the cheats of the present.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

You know, it is right that Floyd get the same penalty as the rest of the cheaters of his time..
But does than make him an honest competator..just because the other guys may have also been doping...Crap no! 

Until they do start giving real significant punishment to dopers...they will keep on doping. If 50% of the top riders were caught doping and banned for life during the next Tour...would the next guys down the pecking order dare to dope? Probably not...and if so, they could be banned, too. Plenty of almost great riders looking for honest work... Would the racing be less good? Does it matter that a clean rider might go uphill a mile per hour slower than a doper.? Not if there are no dopers racing...I think it'd be better watching a bunch climbing at 14.7mph and knowing they weren't all pumped up with chemicals, rather than watching em go at 15.1mph and knowing their doping budget was higher than my yearly earnings as a carpenter...


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

coop said:


> Never mentioned anything about him getting a chance on a large team, just getting a chance on these boards in the pro cycling section rather than automatically getting thrown into the doping forum.
> 
> The guy served the appropriate punishment that governed cycling during the time of his infraction. If people want a lifetime ban, start with the next guy that gets caught. It's time to stop chasing the ghosts of the past, and catch the cheats of the present.


I sincerely doubt anyone here has the power to ban landis from anything. Just because sentence is served does not mean peoples memories are swiped. If I steal your neighbors car, get caught and then do my time, would you ignore my previous doings and hire me to wash yours?


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

thechriswebb said:


> Well, he made the argument that he didn't receive the opportunity to compete in the types of races that he excels at. Maybe there's some evidence that he's "still got it" that we are unaware of. It seems unlikely, but I suppose it is possible.


He won nothing worth mentioning until July 2006, then when he returned from his ban won nothing of note. If he was such a collosal talent he should have won every fish & chipper crit in the US. But, he won...............SFA! Methinks he was a Bjarne Riis type rider. Reliable domestique who with a bit of nitrous wins TDF. Without nitrous he returns to his level.
From a fan's point of view, I don't want to see FL racing in Europe ever again. While he cannot be banned, I suspect that no team in Europe will touch him. If he goes to Rock I doubt he will come to Europe.


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

den bakker said:


> I sincerely doubt anyone here has the power to ban landis from anything. Just because sentence is served does not mean peoples memories are swiped. If I steal your neighbors car, get caught and then do my time, would you ignore my previous doings and hire me to wash yours?


Gonna have to respectfully disagree with you. It's the mods who move all the Landis threads into the doping forum even before doping gets brought up. So apparently there are those who have the power to "ban" Floyd from the pro cycling forum.

As to your car theft comparison, nobody is asking anyone to forget what Floyd did, just forgive and move on. If you want to make an impact on doping stop chasing washed up ghosts of the past. Learn from what they did, and try and get the next guy.

BTW, do you detail as well or just basic wash?


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

this thread was moved after doping was brought up. 



coop said:


> BTW, do you detail as well or just basic wash?


classy


----------

